# Cube 2006



## ChrHurek (10. September 2005)

Bin ich blind, oder findet sich hier im Forum noch keine einizge Info was Cube 2006 bringt?

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Walroß (10. September 2005)

Bei den Eurobike-Bildern gibt es glaube ich ein paar Fotos von Cube
Aber auf der Cube-Homepage steht auch noch nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2005)

Hi

hier ist ein Thread zur Eurobike 2005, sprich die kommenden Bikes von Cube.
Ist schon einiges zusammengetragen worden.

Greetz


----------



## ChrHurek (10. September 2005)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> hier ist ein Thread zur Eurobike 2005, sprich die kommenden Bikes von Cube.
> Ist schon einiges zusammengetragen worden.
> ...


Super vielen Dank, wars wohl doch die Blindheit


----------



## Bonzai1982 (10. September 2005)

Kein Thema 

Greetz


----------



## cubeI (13. September 2005)

Hallo,

hat denn schon jemand Fotos von den neuen Cube-Hardtails??

GRUSS


----------



## BigKahuna (13. September 2005)

Mal ein paar neue Bilder der 2006 Modelle.

http://www.delta-bike.de/frame.htm

Dann einfach Cube anklicken.


----------



## cubeI (13. September 2005)

Super, danke schön!!!


----------



## ChrHurek (14. September 2005)

BigKahuna schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein paar neue Bilder der 2006 Modelle.
> 
> http://www.delta-bike.de/frame.htm
> 
> Dann einfach Cube anklicken.


Hat jemand mal Conti angeklickt?


----------



## Cuberider2812 (15. September 2005)

Gerade auf deine Frage hin hab ich es gewagt....Hm....Lecker....


----------



## Astaroth (15. September 2005)

Servus,
habe heute den neuen Katalog für 2006 direkt von Cube erhalten   !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (15. September 2005)

Dann bin ich guter Hoffnung, das meiner heute abend auch im Briefkasten liegt....   Hatte am Montag einen bestellt...


----------



## Cuberider2812 (16. September 2005)

Und so war es...gestern lag das Prachtstück im Briefkasten!     
Wer vorab Info's haben will soll sich melden!   

Schönen Tach!
Ghostrider


----------



## Mario2511 (16. September 2005)

ghostrider2812 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so war es...gestern lag das Prachtstück im Briefkasten!
> Wer vorab Info's haben will soll sich melden!
> 
> Schönen Tach!
> Ghostrider



Hi!

Ich bin wohl blind. Wo kann man denn den neuen Cubekatalog bestellen? Auf der Website hab ichs leider nicht gefunden.  

VG Mario


----------



## Cuberider2812 (16. September 2005)

Hab am Montag bei Cube direkt angerufen!


----------



## Astaroth (16. September 2005)

Servus,
und ich am Mittwoch eine E-Mail zu Cube gesandt ob sie mir einen neuen aktuellen Katalog für 2006 schicken könnten!!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Mario2511 (16. September 2005)

Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> und ich am Mittwoch eine E-Mail zu Cube gesandt ob sie mir einen neuen aktuellen Katalog für 2006 schicken könnten!!!
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Könntest du bitte die Addresse posten oder mir eine PN senden?

Thanks!

Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (16. September 2005)

ghostrider2812 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so war es...gestern lag das Prachtstück im Briefkasten!
> Wer vorab Info's haben will soll sich melden!
> 
> Schönen Tach!
> Ghostrider


 
*MELD!!!*  

hast du bitte ein paar daten und preise zum stereo für mich/uns???

wäre klasse ...


----------



## Cuberider2812 (16. September 2005)

Preise hab ich leider keine, da keine Preisliste beim Katalog dabei ist!
Gibt verschiedene Optionen beim Stereo. Was interessiert dich?


----------



## sideshowbob (16. September 2005)

ghostrider2812 schrieb:
			
		

> Preise hab ich leider keine, da keine Preisliste beim Katalog dabei ist!
> Gibt verschiedene Optionen beim Stereo. Was interessiert dich?



eine der optionen mit revelation-gabel von RS!


----------



## Cuberider2812 (16. September 2005)

Also dann.....

Erst mal die Ausstattung, die sich beim Stereo eh nicht ändert:
Steuersatz - FSA Orbit
Lenker - Syntace Vector Lowrider 7075
Vorbau - Syntace Superforce
Sattelstütze - Syntace P6, Durchmesser 34,9 mm
Sattel - Fi'zi:k Nisene
Reifen - Fat Albert light 2.35
Pedale - Shimano PD-M520

So, und jetzt die Optionen mit RS Revelation 426 U-Turn (hier ist immer der Dämpfer von RS MC3R verbaut):

*Option K6 + Laufradsatz Sun SOS*
Schalthebel - X9 Trigger
Bremse - Juicy 7
Schaltwerk - SRAM X9
Umwerfer - XT
Innenlager - XT
Kurbel - XT
Kassette - SRAM PG 990
Kette - XT
Naben - keine Ahnung, eigentlich sind es bei der Option K6 Mavic Crossride-LR

* Option K8 + Laufradsatz DT FR 5.1*
Schalthebel - XT SL
Bremse - Magura Louise FR
Schaltwerk,Umwerfer,Innenlager,Kurbel,Kassette,Kette - XT
Naben - XT Disc

*Option K4 + Laufradsatz Sun SOS*
Schalthebel - LX SL
Bremse - Hayes HFX 9
Schaltwerk,Umwerfer - XT
Innenlager,Kurbel - LX
Kassette - HG 50
Kette - HG 53

So, und als Schmankerl: Es gibt zwei Farben, einmal Eloxiert Natural Titanium Finish und Pulverbeschichtet Pearl Black/Aluminium poliert.
Einziger Nachteil: Für das schwarze Bike gibts nur die Option K6 mit der RS Revelation. Für das andere Bike gibts alle Optionen...
Wie gesagt, mit Preisen kann ich dir nicht dienen, aber Mitglied "Schlupp" hat die Preisliste...

Schönen Tach noch!
Ghostrider


----------



## Traillurchi (16. September 2005)

ghostrider2812 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so war es...gestern lag das Prachtstück im Briefkasten!
> Wer vorab Info's haben will soll sich melden!
> 
> Schönen Tach!
> Ghostrider





@ghostrider

ist an der revelation Version ein poplock dual verbaut ?

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Cuberider2812 (16. September 2005)

Traillurchi schrieb:
			
		

> ist an der revelation Version ein poplock dual verbaut ?
> 
> Mfg Daniel



Konnte darüber im Katalog keine Info finden...


----------



## kleinbiker (16. September 2005)

ghostrider2812 schrieb:
			
		

> So, und als Schmankerl: Es gibt zwei Farben, einmal Eloxiert Natural Titanium Finish und Pulverbeschichtet Pearl Black/Aluminium poliert.
> Einziger Nachteil: Für das schwarze Bike gibts nur die Option K6 mit der RS Revelation. Für das andere Bike gibts alle Optionen...



Also soweit ich weis gibt's wahlweise für alle Stereo beide Farbvarianten. Abgebildet ist die Kombination aus K6 (Juicy/X.9 mit RS Revelation)

Also das Natural Titanium Elox finde ich supergeil   . Will zufällig irgendjemand ein 2004er AMS Pro mit kompl. XT und SPV kaufen?  

Bytheway: Die Gewichte werden wie abgebildet mit 12,9 bzw. 13,2 kg angegeben. Bei Cube ist das üblicherweise in kleinster Rahmenhöhe ohne Pedale. Fazit: 12,9 kg + 2*0,075 kg für andere RH [z.B. 20"] und ca 0,4 kg für Pedale und ca 0,1 kg für Gewichtsschönung und Wiegeungenauigkeiten. Summe 13,55 kg

Welche Gabel würdet ihr bevorzugen: Fox Talas XTT mit RP3 Dämpfer oder RockShox Revelation U-Turn PopLock mit MC3R, wobei ich nicht weis, ob das R bei MC3R für Rebound oder für Remote steht.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## cos75 (17. September 2005)

Sehe ich das richtig oder gibt es bei den neuen Fullies keine Flaschenhalteraufnahme mehr ? Das wäre für mich das K.O. Kriterium für das Bike. Fahre zwar auch mit Trinkrucksack, aber bei längeren Touren ist man froh um jedes Gramm weniger im Rucksack.

Ich hoffe Cube überlegt sich das nochmal, weil Platz für eine Flasche wäre ja definitiv da.


----------



## Strider (17. September 2005)

Ein Problem für die flaschenhalter könnte die zugverlegung sein.
Aber mindestens einer müsste über eien bastellösung machbar sein.
Das 2006er AMS Pro wird übrigens in der neuen MB vorgestellt. Scheint sich ausser dem Lock Out dämpfer nicht viel geändert zu haben.


----------



## kleinbiker (18. September 2005)

cos75 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich das richtig oder gibt es bei den neuen Fullies keine Flaschenhalteraufnahme mehr ? Das wäre für mich das K.O. Kriterium für das Bike. Fahre zwar auch mit Trinkrucksack, aber bei längeren Touren ist man froh um jedes Gramm weniger im Rucksack.
> 
> Ich hoffe Cube überlegt sich das nochmal, weil Platz für eine Flasche wäre ja definitiv da.



Das siehst du sehr richtig.

Leider siehst du aber nicht, dass es sich hierbei um Prototypen handelt. Die Serienrahmen werden nach meinen Informationen eine Flaschenposition auf dem Unterrohr bekommen (leider keine 2 Flaschen).

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (19. September 2005)

@kleinbiker:

Hi,

da du anscheinend gute Connections hast, kannst du ja eventuell mal Preise für das Stereo und AMS Pro mit den verschiedenen Optionen posten, oder?
Und gibt es das AMS Pro in silber mit K8 + Rockshox oder nur mit den Fox-Elementen?

Dank dir schon mal!

Gruß
Ghostrider


----------



## Astaroth (19. September 2005)

@kleinbiker
wenn du schon dabei bist dann poste mir auch doch mal bitte den preis für ein AMS FR    !!!

Danke und mit MfG
Astaroth


----------



## schlupp (19. September 2005)

kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Das siehst du sehr richtig.
> 
> Leider siehst du aber nicht, dass es sich hierbei um Prototypen handelt. Die Serienrahmen werden nach meinen Informationen eine Flaschenposition auf dem Unterrohr bekommen (leider keine 2 Flaschen).
> 
> ...



Also die Rahmen bekommen definitiv zwei Flaschenhalte, eins da wo immer, und eins unter dem Unterrohr.

So long
Schlupp

keep on riding!!


----------



## schlupp (19. September 2005)

kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Bytheway: Die Gewichte werden wie abgebildet mit 12,9 bzw. 13,2 kg angegeben. Bei Cube ist das üblicherweise in kleinster Rahmenhöhe ohne Pedale. Fazit: 12,9 kg + 2*0,075 kg für andere RH [z.B. 20"] und ca 0,4 kg für Pedale und ca 0,1 kg für Gewichtsschönung und Wiegeungenauigkeiten. Summe 13,55 kg
> 
> Grüße
> kleinbiker



 Das Gewicht ist gewogen in der mittleren Rahmenhöhe, in diesem Fall alle Räder die auch auf der MEsse gestanden haben, also 18 Zoll, bei Rennrädern in 58cm

So long
Schlupp

Keep on riding!!


----------



## schlupp (19. September 2005)

ghostrider2812 schrieb:
			
		

> So, und als Schmankerl: Es gibt zwei Farben, einmal Eloxiert Natural Titanium Finish und Pulverbeschichtet Pearl Black/Aluminium poliert.
> Einziger Nachteil: Für das schwarze Bike gibts nur die Option K6 mit der RS Revelation. Für das andere Bike gibts alle Optionen...
> Wie gesagt, mit Preisen kann ich dir nicht dienen, aber Mitglied "Schlupp" hat die Preisliste...
> 
> ...



Es gibt jede der Farben mit jeder Option. Es wird auch ein etwas Damenfreunldichere Version mit abgesenktem Oberrohr  in den beiden kleineren Rahmenhöhen als alternative geben.

Preise: 2099.-(RS, Hayes), 2299.-(RS, Juicy), 2349.-(RS, LouiseFR), 2599.-(Fox, Juicy), und 2699.-(Fox, LouiseFR)

Hoffe ich konnte so ersteinmal etwas weiterhelfen ;-)

So long
Schlupp

Keep on riding!!


----------



## schlupp (19. September 2005)

Astaroth schrieb:
			
		

> @kleinbiker
> wenn du schon dabei bist dann poste mir auch doch mal bitte den preis für ein AMS FR    !!!
> 
> Danke und mit MfG
> Astaroth


 

AMS FR  1799.-

;-)


----------



## Cuberider2812 (19. September 2005)

Hi Schlupp,

denkst du noch an meine Anfrage wegen der Preise?   

Und gibt es das AMS Pro auch mit allen Optionen in Silber?

Gruß+Danke
Ghostrider


----------



## schlupp (19. September 2005)

ghostrider2812 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Schlupp,
> 
> denkst du noch an meine Anfrage wegen der Preise?
> 
> ...


 Ja, gibt es auch in allen Optionen,
Preise hatte ich dir eigentlich als e-mail geschickt, ansonsten kann ich aber noch einmal nachlegen.

So long
Schlupp


----------



## Astaroth (19. September 2005)

Hallo und Servus,
Danke für deine überaus erfreuliche Antwort @schlupp.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (20. September 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, gibt es auch in allen Optionen,
> Preise hatte ich dir eigentlich als e-mail geschickt, ansonsten kann ich aber noch einmal nachlegen.
> 
> So long
> Schlupp




Hab leider keine Email bekommen.  Kannst du es bitte nochmal versuchen?   

Danke und Gruß
Ghostrider


----------



## cubeI (20. September 2005)

ghostrider2812 schrieb:
			
		

> Und so war es...gestern lag das Prachtstück im Briefkasten!
> Wer vorab Info's haben will soll sich melden!
> 
> Schönen Tach!
> Ghostrider



Hallo,
wie sehen denn die neuen Elite Teamline Hardtailrahmen aus??
Das würd mich echt interessieren!

Vielen Dank!

Gruss


----------



## Cuberider2812 (20. September 2005)

cubeI schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wie sehen denn die neuen Elite Teamline Hardtailrahmen aus??
> Das würd mich echt interessieren!
> 
> ...




Och, die sehen ganz hübsch aus....   

Was willst du den wissen? Ausstattungen? Gibt recht viele Optionen dafür, also wenn dann bitte schon mal eine Vorliebe äussern...   

Gruß
Ghostrider


----------



## cubeI (20. September 2005)

Hallo,

in erster Linie interessieren mich die Rahmen selber!
Hat sich da Design-mäßig was verändert??
Oder andere Rohrsätze??

Hoffe auf cube-bikes.de gehen bald die neuen Modelle online.

GRUSS


----------



## Cuberider2812 (20. September 2005)

Also wenn ich mir die Homepage anschaue im Vergleich zum Katalogbild: Hat sich nicht wirklich was geändert, zumindest am Rahmen....
Farben gibt es zum einen das Laser Green eloxiert und Teamline Pulverbeschichtung.

Update der Homepage wurde laut Hotline schon für das zweite Wochenende im September angekündigt. Hat sich leider noch nichts getan, dafür kam mein Katalog sehr schnell....   

Gruß
Markus


----------



## cubeI (20. September 2005)

Danke schonmal für die Auskunft  

Dann werd ich mir wohl auch mal nen`Katalog anfordern.

Gruss aus Köln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo_27984 (21. September 2005)

Ein Bike ohne Flaschenhalter wäre ja absolut witzlos...

Hat jemand schon die verschiedenen Optionen + Preise fürs neue AMS pro?

Thx,
Flo


----------



## cos75 (21. September 2005)

Die neuen Bikes sind jetzt auf der Cube Homepage ONLINE !!!!


----------



## derMichi (21. September 2005)

Hat schon jemand nen *Preis* für das Cube LTD Team in giftgrün? Geil mit den schwarzen Kurbeln und den schwarzen HFX9. Sind dann die HD, ne?


----------



## Wuudi (23. September 2005)

Eine Frage zu den Preisen.

Was ist denn bei Cube-Händlern so normalerweise als Rabatt drinnen ? 5%/10% oder gar nix ?


----------



## Madt (23. September 2005)

@ der michi

also nach meinem wissen bewegt sich der preis fuer das LTD Team um die 1050


----------



## Astaroth (23. September 2005)

Servus,
musste gestern leider feststellen das mein Händler keine Cube Bikes mehr im Programm hat  !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Christer (23. September 2005)

Hallo, 

hier gibt es den Cube Katalog 2006 als .pdf Datei. 

und eine 2006er Preisliste. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Cuberider2812 (26. September 2005)

Feine Sache Snoopyracer!!!!


----------



## kleinbiker (30. September 2005)

schlupp schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gewicht ist gewogen in der mittleren Rahmenhöhe, in diesem Fall alle Räder die auch auf der MEsse gestanden haben, also 18 Zoll, bei Rennrädern in 58cm
> 
> So long
> Schlupp
> ...



Leider ist dem nicht so!

An allen Bike Gewichten ist ein kleines Sternchen, welches auf der letzten Seite des Kataloges 2006 wie folgt erklärt wird:

"Gewicht der kleinsten Rahmenhöhe ohne Pedale in Kilogramm"


Und wo wir gerade schon beim Stereo sind. Meines kommt Ende März  . Uns so wie ich die Jungs und Mädels von Cube kenne verzögert sich das etwa um 6 bis 10 Wochen  Vielleicht kann ich ja dann damit zum Bike-Festival nach Willingen fahren  .

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Wuudi (1. Oktober 2005)

KLEINSTE Rahmenhöhe OHNE Pedale ???

Wie kommt dann das Stereo auf 12,9kg mit der Ausstattung ?? Felgen sind ja DT Swiss Enduro 5.1 (und nicht FR wie im Katalog angegeben). Da muss der Rahmen dann schon einiges an Gewicht haben, ansonsten kann ich mir die 12,9kg nicht erklären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cos75 (2. Oktober 2005)

Hab jetzt auch den Katalog. Dort steht, dass der Stereo Rahmen eloxiert ca. 2480g wiegt. Das Gewicht treiben wohl die Fat Albert Reifen nach oben. Finde ich aber sehr gut, dass keine Nobby Nics oder ähnliches drauf sind, um auf ein niedrigeres Gewicht zu kommen.


----------



## kleinbiker (2. Oktober 2005)

Wuudi schrieb:
			
		

> KLEINSTE Rahmenhöhe OHNE Pedale ???
> 
> Wie kommt dann das Stereo auf 12,9kg mit der Ausstattung ?? Felgen sind ja DT Swiss Enduro 5.1 (und nicht FR wie im Katalog angegeben). Da muss der Rahmen dann schon einiges an Gewicht haben, ansonsten kann ich mir die 12,9kg nicht erklären



Ich mache mir auch gerade Gedanken, wie ich mein (im Frühsommer 2006) Stereo abspecken kann. Das Gesamtgewicht wird sich in etwa wie folgt zusammensetzen (Meine Wunschkonfiguration)
Rahmen 2650
Dämpfer 300 
Gabel 1850 (Manitou Nixon IT 1900)
Schaltwerk 245 (X0 210)
Umwerfer 180
Rapidfire 250 (X.0 Drehgriffe 180)
Bremsen 880 (Formula Oro Puro 160mm 750)
Kurbel 870 (XTR 810)
Kette 295
Naben 690 (Tune King/Kong 420)
Felgen 1030 (DT EX 5.1 1030)
Speichen/Nippel 445 (DT Revo mit AluNippel 310)
Schläuche/Felgenb. 400 (Schwalbe XLight mit Tesaband 270)
Reifen 1500 (NobbyNic 2.4 1300)
Naben Schnellsp. 125 (Tune 55)
Kassette 275
Sattel 325 (Flite Trans Am (eingesessen) 250)
Sattelstütze 300 (kürzen 260)
Vorbau 155 (F99 105)
Lenker 240 (Syntace Carbon 125)
Steuersatz 125
Züge 70
Griffe 105 (Cork oder Ritchey WCS ca 20-40)
Pedale 400 (PDM540 352)
Fett etc. 25
SUMME 13430 (11983)

So wollte ich eigentlich irgendwann mal die 12 kg Marke knacken.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------

